# S codes



## coderguy1939 (Sep 2, 2008)

Is anyone using S codes for carriers other than Blue Cross and Blue Shield?  The Health Insurance Association of America mentioned at the beginning of the Temporary National Codes seems to be an organization that includes dozens of different carriers other than BX/BS.


----------



## mbort (Sep 4, 2008)

I use them on rare occasion, unfortunately I do not see the end results.  I tell my centers to double check with the carrier prior to billing to see if they accept the S codes


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input.


----------

